# Easiest job to gain weight



## degek2001 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am curious wich job makes real weight gain? And does anyone has good practices?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

Sitting on your arse most of the day makes it easy......I'm a receptionist/secretary.


----------



## Seraphina (Mar 7, 2010)

Office work... sit on your arse all day and for some reason there is an over abundance of cakes, chocolate and the like!


----------



## escapist (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep I agree, being a computer programmer or operator really packed the pounds on me especially as I started working 10-12 hour shifts and had no more time for martial arts and regular exercise. For me that meant giving up thousands of calories a day I was burning, it quickly turned to weight gain. I put on 60 lbs in just 3-6 months or so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

Seraphina said:


> Office work... sit on your arse all day and for some reason there is an over abundance of cakes, chocolate and the like!



Lol yes....I failed to mention all the donuts or cookies they love to bring into that place :doh:


----------



## wi-steve (Mar 7, 2010)

I had breakfast at George Webb's in downtown Milwaukee today. I can tell you that it it seems to be wearing well for at least one drop dead gorgeous young lady that works there.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I forgot an obvious one, the Quality Control Testers for Lays Potato Chips. Is it bad if I wonder how big she will get if she survives the cancer treatment and goes on to work for the chip company?


----------



## VVET (Mar 9, 2010)

I know a librarian who gained alot on her lower half


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 9, 2010)

Working a day AND night job. Screws up your metabolism, eating and sleeping habits all in one fell swoop.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2010)

Receptionist
Cashier at a supermarket

Two jobs I've held and with both I gained rapidly. I was a receptionist for years and sat right outside the conference room on the same floor where the catering department was located. I had to swap out my chair twice.


----------



## Markt (Mar 9, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was a receptionist for years and sat right outside the conference room on the same floor where the catering department was located. I had to swap out my chair twice.



Lilly....you know what those comments do to us FA's, right? :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2010)

Markt said:


> Lilly....you know what those comments do to us FA's, right? :bow:



My lawyers tell me that I *HAVE* to post the following disclaimer: not all FA's are in to bla bla yada yada yada fishcakes. But yes, I do know.  It's a true story though. :happy:


----------



## Markt (Mar 9, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> My lawyers tell me that I *HAVE* to post the following disclaimer: not all FA's are in to bla bla yada yada yada fishcakes. But yes, I do know.  It's a true story though. :happy:



I think the offhanded style of the remark makes it resonate that much more. 

I've never been lucky enough to witness a female coworker's chair-outgrowth, which may be one reason it's a little fantasy of mine. 

Personally I find I gain weight when I'm away from food most of the day, usually with back to back conference calls, meetings, etc. I forget to eat or simply don't have time, so that by the end of the day I'm ravenous and tired. Most of my calories get consumed then before passing out and sleeping...not good!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 10, 2010)

It's employee appreciation week at my job.....so free bagels and cream cheese today for breakfast. Tomorrow is a surprise luncheon.
I bet somebody provides donuts by Friday


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's employee appreciation week at my job.....so free bagels and cream cheese today for breakfast. Tomorrow is a surprise luncheon.
> I bet somebody provides donuts by Friday



Hooray for donuts.


----------



## MattB (Mar 12, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's employee appreciation week at my job.....so free bagels and cream cheese today for breakfast. Tomorrow is a surprise luncheon.
> I bet somebody provides donuts by Friday



This sounds like my SO's office. She just got recruited to the potluck committee no less. I don't know what they do there exactly, but there is always food involved with different themes or parties...she'll text me often with sparse messages like "Cookie Day." (which was yesterday, coincidentally...) or "Pizza at Lunch." 

I'm surprised no one's mentioned fast food yet, unless it's too obvious. I've never worked at a fast food place, but most of them probably have employee discounts right??


----------



## MattB (Mar 12, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Hooray for donuts.



AGREED! lol...

I come from the "Land of Donuts"...(Except here, we also call them 'Beignes'...)


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 12, 2010)

I am a Corporate Trainer, and the company that I work for provides catered lunches for trainees during their 4 week training program. I have gained quite a bit, with all of the delicious lunches they serve.


----------



## Amarillowave (Mar 12, 2010)

I work as a physicians' office manager and sit on my ass all day. (I'm logged in under my husbands' profile)

i started gaining more rapidly when they quit letting us smoke at our desks. I started keeping a package of Reese's within arm's reach and I went thru a bag every other day or so at first. That's slowed a little, but it added about 20 lbs over 3-4 months.


----------



## tummytubby (Mar 13, 2010)

In my current job there's no chance of gaining, I'm a pre-school teacher. All day running around with 2-4 year-olds, no eating except some fruit during the eat and drink moments.
My previous job was teacher-assistant, sitting most of the day, correcting students work and eating all the birthday treatments the children brought. 350 children in school, so almost every schoolday at least one birthday to be celebrated! :eat1:


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Mar 16, 2010)

As far as the preschool job goes, I used to date a girl who did that job. She worked there for a year or so and gained about 25lbs despite the running around. Her next job was a receptionist and gained another 25lbs in a year. So, 50lbs in two yrs isnt too bad, eh? Needless to say, I liked it. haha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 16, 2010)

MattB said:


> This sounds like my SO's office. She just got recruited to the potluck committee no less. I don't know what they do there exactly, but there is always food involved with different themes or parties...she'll text me often with sparse messages like "Cookie Day." (which was yesterday, coincidentally...) or "Pizza at Lunch."
> 
> I'm surprised no one's mentioned fast food yet, unless it's too obvious. I've never worked at a fast food place, but most of them probably have employee discounts right??



I gained weight when I worked in a sub shop.....it was all the cheesecake and nachos, methinks......:doh:


----------



## Laura2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

I worked midnights at a group home for the mentally ill. We had 6 guys and they slept through the night so all I had to do was check on them every 1/2 hour and do paperwork. The afternoon staff was always baking yummy desserts and dinners. There was always plenty of leftovers. I think I gained 100 lbs. in the 8 years I worked there. Man I miss all those home cooked meals:eat2:


----------



## degek2001 (Mar 27, 2010)

In The Netherlands you've a 'Snackbar' or 'Cafetaria' where you can eat patatas frites and meat from the deep-frying pan. Mostly they've also sweets, candybars and icecream (softice). :eat1:

I know a girl how's working at a 'snackbar' she's really grown. She was really pinch the whole day and eating a lott of frites and kroketten and frikadellen. I think she's gained 50 lbs in a year. After a year she'd a lovely belly and very soft lovehandles. Very sexy. :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 9, 2010)

I've seen a very sexy film about a bakery in Belgium. He don't like sweet food and lets also his wife to test his sweet creations. She's also gained 15 kg (30 lbs) in 2 months. Very sexy. Also very sweet item:
http://www.een.be/programmas/man-bijt-hond/het-dorp-st.-lievens-houtem
click on 'gevoelige plekjes'


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 9, 2010)

I work retail and mall food is very fattening.The hours I work sometimes open to close and all alone,not fun so food is very comforting.Over 100 pounds in 10 years so I am an expert on the subject!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 9, 2010)

that would be a call center with no restrictions about food at your desk lol


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2010)

Technically speaking...back in the old days, pre-2002.
many of those now extinct 2-way radio shops had
Portables/Pagers Techs who mostly sat and repaired
hand-held 2-way radios (portables) and pagers. The
combination of non-movement. eyestrain from working
with tiny parts, and stress of having to deal with 
service managers and customers who were never 
satisfied, was a recipe for weight gain.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 10, 2010)

I took a part time job at a local bakery at the request of the owner just on Sundays so we'll see what happens.
Snacking on the job I was told is OK so I know I'll do my share.


----------



## degek2001 (Oct 10, 2010)

Tracii said:


> I took a part time job at a local bakery at the request of the owner just on Sundays so we'll see what happens.
> Snacking on the job I was told is OK so I know I'll do my share.


Congratulations. This sounds like a dream job for you! Please, give us sometimes a little update.  I am curious. :wubu:
<3 Henk


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Oct 11, 2010)

I would say Transit Bus Driver. I see a lot of chicks driving our transit buses, most gain in the lower area.


----------



## imfree (Oct 11, 2010)

The number reminded me. An FM air personality would
be a good gig to gain weight. Sedentary work with the
on-air demand for perfection, and the resulting stress,
should do it!:doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tracii said:


> I took a part time job at a local bakery at the request of the owner just on Sundays so we'll see what happens.
> Snacking on the job I was told is OK so I know I'll do my share.



Congrats on getting the job, you've been after that for a while.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah its been fun so far and yes I have sampled all donut varieties.


----------



## VVET (Oct 17, 2010)

Omg Really? What's your favorite pastry so far?


----------



## Tracii (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh V Vet its soo hard to say.LOL Raspberry swirl is really good double chocolate is oh so good too.
We make a cream cheese donut to die for.I have indulged in quite a few of those trust me.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd imagine any sedentary job has the potential to make you gain weight. I've been a reference librarian for 16+ years: I spend a good part of my day parked on my ass in front of a computer. I consider myself in average shape and try to exercise/eat right and all that good stuff. I've put on a few over the years but I think I've lost a bit recently as my pants are getting looser (I stopped drinking soda back in April).

Anyway, since library work isn't a male dominated profession, I work with a variety of gals of all ages and sizes. I've enjoyed watching one gal, with a figure similar to "Plump Princess" (tall, leggy, pear-shaped), go up and down in size over the years. She's also broken two office chairs (that I know of) this year alone.

The teenagers we hire tend to be skinny when they start working there, stay through their college years and some of them fill out and some don't.

Dennis


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 25, 2010)

Tracii said:


> Oh V Vet its soo hard to say.LOL Raspberry swirl is really good double chocolate is oh so good too.
> We make a cream cheese donut to die for.I have indulged in quite a few of those trust me.



Looking at your most recent pix, I believe you.


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 25, 2010)

I work at a doctors office where we get catered lunches everyday, sometimes catered breakfast too.. and usually get treats all day long.. I'm usually eating from when I get there to when I leave.. plus we can bring whatever we want in on top of that  :wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Oct 26, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> I work at a doctors office where we get catered lunches everyday, sometimes catered breakfast too.. and usually get treats all day long.. I'm usually eating from when I get there to when I leave.. plus we can bring whatever we want in on top of that  :wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2:



Wow! At a doctor's office?:happy:


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2010)

Oldtimer76 said:


> Wow! At a doctor's office?:happy:



Me too, Y'all! I thought, "WOW, at a doctor's office???", I mean, unless it was like, a Dr Feeder, for instance!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2010)

I work in a dental office.....one of the doctors loves to bring in dozens of donuts on Fridays.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 30, 2020)

vampirekitten said:


> I work at a doctors office where we get catered lunches everyday, sometimes catered breakfast too.. and usually get treats all day long.. I'm usually eating from when I get there to when I leave.. plus we can bring whatever we want in on top of that  :wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2:



Have any of your coworkers commented on your weight gain?


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok...Bringing this thread back out of the archives...........I can't believe this wasn't mentioned previously.
For the Men: Truck Drivers......I have seen some of the biggest guts ever on the majority of these guy's!
For the Women: Desk clerk .......Because of what others mentioned sitting on butt all day and access to all the fattening treats brought in.....there are so many secret feeders that work in offices trying to fatten up their co workers.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Nov 3, 2020)

I know a woman who took a desk job that was right down the hall from a discounted snack machine - you know, cookies, granola bars, pretzels, chips - but all discounted so they were .25 cents a bag. She and her colleague emptied that machine every other day, just snacked all day. 

Hello, 70 new pounds in two years!


----------



## voluptuouslover (Nov 3, 2020)

That must have been sexy as hell to witness.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Nov 13, 2020)

Customer service and now working from home! Add delivery services... work from sofa some days!


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Nov 16, 2020)

A Police? With all those donuts, who wouldn't gain weight?


----------



## degek2001 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sure, working at home will be good for the extra pounds


----------



## SSBHM (Nov 19, 2020)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I work in a dental office.....one of the doctors loves to bring in dozens of donuts on Fridays.


 
Tomorrow is Friday, how about a report of what kind of donuts and how many?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> Tomorrow is Friday, how about a report of what kind of donuts and how many?


That was where I used to work 
I worked on the Friday before Halloween and a lady doctor brought us really cute Halloween ghoul face donuts. They were good! I just had one out of two dozen


----------



## jakemcduck (Nov 24, 2020)

Definitely driving a truck. I'm starting to not recognize my reflection.


----------



## chubluvman (Dec 5, 2020)

Pattie Vincent said:


> A Police? With all those donuts, who wouldn't gain weight?


I packed on 60 pounds working as a police dispatcher.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Apr 8, 2021)

Since I work in a library, I gained 50-lbs. Plenty of restaurants in my area,


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 8, 2021)

ChubbyDivaGoddess said:


> Since I work in a library, I gained 50-lbs. Plenty of restaurants in my area,


Aha, now I know why i like so much library's ❤


----------



## Phaddy (Apr 8, 2021)

Years ago my office was asked to redesign the apartment owned by a film maker, who had his studio on the first floor of a brownstone that he owned. We would enter through the studio. The first time we went there was to measure the building. I was there several days and met a very cute, slender woman who had just been hired to be the receptionist. Since a lot of the people working there were working crazy hours and the film maker wanted them to put in the extra hours, one of her jobs was to maintain a 24/7 snack counter ranging from quick bites to what could constitute a full meal. The counter was located along the wall behind her desk. She made sure that we knew that we could use the snack counter while we were there. I got friendly with her and succumbed to her suggestions to try different things. She was really into it. Since I was more of a feeder than feedee at that time, I didn't go crazy, but she was so into it I suspected that she could have feeder tendancies. I was there for about two weeks, after which all of the work was back at our office.

A year later the project was in construction and I needed to go back to confirm some of the work. When I entered, my assumption was that my friend was no longer there and they had replaced her with a very chubby girl. As I started to walk by, she called out my name, and I realized that it was the same person, just maybe with an extra 100 pounds. I pretended that I was just spacing out, which seemed better than telling her that I didn't recognize her with the extra weight. It took me a couple of hours to finish what I was there for. When I came back to leave, she told me to take whatever I wanted from the snack counter, which I noticed seemed to have florished under her management. I told her that it was so close to lunch, I figured that I would be better off not hitting the counter. She looked really disappointed. I asked her that, if she could leave for lunch, she could join me. She eagerly accepted and we went to a cute restaurant that she knew around the corner. Before we ordered, she provided the standard lament that since she had started working at the studio, she had become a victim of the counter and had gained dozens of pounds. I remember thinking that was a very sexy description of weight gain. The delusion that, in the response to, "how much weight have you gained," the honest answer could be "Nine." As in nine dozen pounds.

Since I really didn't know her, I was hesitant to go too far in revealing my own interests - I can't believe how many great opportunities I have squandered being hesitant, but it can be awkward; like asking someone when they are due and being told that they are not pregnant. I responded simply that I thought she looked great. That brought a big smile to her face and maybe the confidence so that when the waiter came to take our order, she did not hestitate to order a hefty lunch. I ordered and she tried to convince me to get more, explaining that they had great fries that were cooked in duck fat. I added the fries.

The servings were too generous and there was a lot of food, which she managed to make disappear as we talked. It turned out that the fries were a step to far for me and I was stuffed. Simply being polite, I offered them to her. I was actually a bit surprised when she accepted and moved the plate in front of her. The waiter came a little while later and asked if we wanted coffee and dessert. She already knew the dessert menu and ordered a chocolate lava cake with ice cream. I was actually moving from surprised to shoke and started to wonder whether she was performing for me in some way, or really just ate like this. She insised that I get the same dessert and, while I knew that I didn't need it, a gave in. When the dessert came, she let me know that I had to eat it. It felt a little weird, since she didn't really know me and would have had no way of knowing how I was into this, other than maybe being a bit thick myself. Maybe she had some kind of radar, which I had not yet discovered.

We finished the desserts and sat for while letting things settle. Without shyness, she sat back in her chair and softly rubbed her generous belly. I walked her back to work and she gave me her number, which I accepted, but then messed up the moment by explaining that I lived with my girlfriend. She explained that it was just a phone number. I think I blushed, which made her laugh. As I opened the door for her, she suggested that I just call her the next time I was hungry. I am describing this in a much calmer tone than the effect that she was having on me. She seemed to know what she was doing and what was inside my thoughts, which I had never shared with anyone. I was still in the mindset that I was somehow twisted and that liking to binge in secret combined with a secret attraction to sexy fat women who liked to eat just meant that I was somehow broken. That was years ago. I have thought about this experience many times, but with the awareness that I was an idiot to not have explored it more. In my fantasies, she picked up a donut from the snack counter before sitting back at her desk. Extending the fantasy further, I like thinking that it was just a matter of months before she had to ask for a bigger and stronger chair for her desk.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

I knew a toll collector who said she gained over 50 pounds the first year, sitting all day, and snacking.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Apr 8, 2021)

The


LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> I knew a toll collector who said she gained over 50 pounds the first year, sitting all day, and snacking.


There aren't many of those jobs left. Seems most rolls are automated now. Booo...


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

voluptuouslover said:


> Ok...Bringing this thread back out of the archives...........I can't believe this wasn't mentioned previously.
> For the Men: Truck Drivers......I have seen some of the biggest guts ever on the majority of these guy's!
> For the Women: Desk clerk .......Because of what others mentioned sitting on butt all day and access to all the fattening treats brought in.....there are so many secret feeders that work in offices trying to fatten up their co workers.



As an admirer of huge bellies on both men and women, I should say that I see some on truck drivers that are truly glorious. I know it's not great for your health, but sometimes I'm jealous.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 8, 2021)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> As an admirer of huge bellies on both men and women, I should say that I see some on truck drivers that are truly glorious. I know it's not great for your health, but sometimes I'm jealous.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks to the pandemic, it doesn‘t depend anymore on a particular job where you sit all day and are spoiled by snacks and treats. Working from home does the trick. No commute, no walking. Gyms closed, no stop at the gym on the way home. At home, the „commute“ to the fridge is short and there are no co-workers observing how often and how much you eat. No one dropping any comments alluding to your weight gain. My wife gained more than 10 kg/22 lbs in five months of continiously working from home. 2kg per month just like that are quite a feat, right? This trend seems to continue pretty much unfettered.


----------



## jakemcduck (Apr 8, 2021)

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 141121



That could easily be me in a couple years if I keep driving. I think I'd have a similar shape.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 8, 2021)

Restaurant work for sure!! Especially if it's good food. I used to work at a BBQ place pre-COVID and it rounded me out


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 6, 2021)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> As an admirer of huge bellies on both men and women, I should say that I see some on truck drivers that are truly glorious. I know it's not great for your health, but sometimes I'm jealous.




I too can admire a huge gut on a man....I have seen probably the biggest guts ever on truck drivers.....not to mention they seem to have their T-shirts tucked in where the cotton is straining everywhere with the most enormous hanging guts that are sticking 3-4 + feet out in front of them. I can only imagine how much they can plow down on at those country diner stops. Not to mention having secret feeders at those diners probably admiring them with not only sexual favors but look at them as “Rockstars”. This could be a good story!


----------



## voluptuouslover (May 6, 2021)

jakemcduck said:


> That could easily be me in a couple years if I keep driving. I think I'd have a similar shape.



Holy shit....this is exactly what I was talking about right before I saw this pic. I literally have seen so many truck drivers like this. The tucked in T-shirts really cram the total girth of those champion guts. I honestly believe these guys must be legends at truck still country diners.....and their are definitely some feeder employees working at these places in awwwe of this mammoth guts on these guys.


----------



## jakemcduck (May 6, 2021)

voluptuouslover said:


> Holy shit....this is exactly what I was talking about right before I saw this pic. I literally have seen so many truck drivers like this. The tucked in T-shirts really cram the total girth of those champion guts. I honestly believe these guys must be legends at truck still country diners.....and their are definitely some feeder employees working at these places in awwwe of this mammoth guts on these guys.


 oh there are definitely some FFAs working at truck stop restaurants. They have a different twinkle in their eyes when they're waiting on the big bellies.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 6, 2021)

office jobs... or sedentary, better if you have food at hand. so... trucking could be, mcdonalds could be... an office as well


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 4, 2021)

I vote for baker with lots of perks


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 4, 2021)

ChubbyDivaGoddess said:


> Since I work in a library, I gained 50-lbs. Plenty of restaurants in my area,


any updates?


----------

